# WANTED: SET OF HANDS CROWN & BALANCE FOR OMEGA 30T2SC MOVEMENT



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

View Advert


*WANTED: SET OF HANDS CROWN & BALANCE FOR OMEGA 30T2SC MOVEMENT*

WANTED: SET OF HANDS CROWN & BALANCE FOR OMEGA 30T2SC MOVEMENT
THIS IS AN 18 JEWEL MOVEMENT CIRCA 1939...
I'M LOOKING FOR A COMPLETE BALANCE PREFERABLY, OR AT LEAST THE STAFF. 
I NEED A CROWN - IT HAS A CROWN BUT NOT A SIGNED ONE.
I ALSO NEED A COMPLETE SET OF RADIUM HANDS LIKE THOSE IN THIS PICTURE - SWEEP SECOND DOES NOT HAVE TO BE RED..
OR IF ANYONE COULD TELL ME WHETHER THE BALANCE IS INTERCHANGEABLE WITH OTHER MOVEMENTS?
OR WHAT THE PART NUMBERS ARE & THE SIZE FOR THE STEM HANDS & CROWN? I DON'T KNOW HOW TO MEASURE THEM.




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

07/06/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

